

HTML5 Adobe Photoshop clone - falimentu
http://www.alinseba.com

======
kaolinite
Stop spamming hacker news. Nobody care about Picozu anymore because you've
spammed it so much. Oh and it's not a Photoshop clone, stop pretending
(although that doesn't mean it's worthless, it's a pretty cool app).

